# schrauber raum frankfurt



## retrolover (13. Januar 2011)

hallo gibt es hier in frankfurt oder umgebung jemanden der erfahren ist im schrauben,hobbysscharuaber o.ä.??

will mir mein rennrad zusammen bauen lassenm
natürlich honorier ichs auch

meldet euch einfach
grüsse


----------



## QuaxV (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
sehr gerne würde ich dir ein Rennrad zusammen bauen.
Natürlich kannst du dich vorher von meinen vergangenen Projekten überzeugen.
Habe mittlerweile 4 Räder hier stehen. Zuletzt habe ich ein Zeitfahrrad aufgebaut.
Die Höhe des Honorars ist dir selbst überlassen, je nachdem, wie zufrieden du bist.
Außerdem kann ich dich auch über Größe und Geometrie beraten, falls erwünscht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzybear (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ab dem 24.03.2011 beim Zweirad Stadler Center in der Borsigallee 23-25, Frankfurt am Main. So wie es Dein Herz begehrt und der Geldbeutel zulässt 
Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## DerTitan (27. Februar 2011)

http://www.velo-doctor.de/

Bin mit dem Dr. sehr zufrieden, der baut auch komplette Bikes nach Kundenwunsch zusammen


----------



## dasNITRO (1. März 2011)

Geh zum bikers-cave, Niddastraße 74 am Hauptbahnhof. Nur Top Material, kein Ramsch und haben sich auf Rennrad und Triathlon spezialisiert.


----------

